# "Best in Smoke"  Food Network  9 pm Central Time Tonight



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

I know it was mentioned before but just want to remind anyone interested in watching this tonight.


----------



## fife (May 8, 2011)

Thank you will be watchin for sure


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 8, 2011)

We'll take a look at that.  thanks for the reminder.


----------



## miamirick (May 8, 2011)

who are the contestants


----------



## roller (May 8, 2011)

Can`t wait.......


----------



## stg0205 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!  Just set my DVR to record it.


----------



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

Miamirick

Don't know anything about the show, just that there was a post about it a couple of weeks ago and some ads on tv.  Hope it isn't as lame as some of the other stuff they have had on about Q and smoking,


----------



## miamirick (May 8, 2011)

I agree the last couple shows they had  were not very good   hoping this one will be realistic


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

DVR is set


----------



## richoso1 (May 9, 2011)

miamirick said:


> I agree the last couple shows they had  were not very good   hoping this one will be realistic




I realize that not everyone shares the same taste in programming. I turned on the program, and within the first ten minutes it had the familiar ring of another reality show. After thirty-four minutes into it, I grabbed the remote for something different. It just didn't have enough substance for me, although I'm sure others may have enjoyed it.

Save the planet... it's the only;y one with Q.


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

Actually I thought it was one of the better Q shows that I have seen recently.  Basic cuts of meat with basic challenges.   I am disappointed that the competitors are limited to 4 hours for prep and cooking which takes away low and slow for anything larger then skinny ribs or fish.  The chicken dish in the first challenge had no color on the skin and the judges said the fat had not been rendered but the meat was dry.  Only thing I can think about that is that he didn't have enough time to cook it.

The young man that owns "The Shed" is working hard to get his own show and I hope I don't have to watch him trying to be the biggest Redneck he can be the entire series.

I'll watch it again as long as the focus is on the cooking and not on the personalities.


----------



## reardenreturns (May 9, 2011)

Why would you have a show about smoking and only allow 4 hours prep/cook time. Seems like you're setting them all up for failure.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 9, 2011)

I was watching the hockey game when at 10:20pm  my wife reminded me this show was on. I turned it on.... and turned it off within about three minutes.

Why does all this stuff have to be presented as drama nowadays? It's all utterly unwatchable; I really don't learn a lot from watching people scurry about in fear of being chopped.

 


richoso1 said:


> I realize that not everyone shares the same taste in programming. I turned on the program, and within the first ten minutes it had the familiar ring of another reality show. After thirty-four minutes into it, I grabbed the remote for something different. It just didn't have enough substance for me, although I'm sure others may have enjoyed it.
> 
> Save the planet... it's the only;y one with Q.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2011)

Well just listening to the format tells me that there is no need for me to watch this show. I hate when they have that style of format where they are eliminating people and they have a certain amount of time to get stuff done. I refuse to watch shows like that. My wife watches all of that cake making competitions and crap and I refuse to watch it. I miss the fist season of BBQ Pit Masters.


----------



## roller (May 9, 2011)

I watched it but it did not do anything for me. Just the same ol stuff with to much smoke flowing around. The guy that owns the Shed got his start on TV from Diners Drive Inns and Dives. One of my favorite shows..


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2011)

Roller said:


> I watched it but it did not do anything for me. Just the same ol stuff with to much smoke flowing around. The guy that owns the Shed got his start on TV from Diners Drive Inns and Dives. One of my favorite shows..


That place sounds cool to me. I saw him on DDD. Looks like it would be a fun place to try.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 9, 2011)

> You get more info on smoking from 'Throwdown' and "Diners Driveins and Dives" than from these smoke-drama shows.
> 
> Originally Posted by *rbranstner*
> 
> ...


----------



## lilodessa (May 9, 2011)

lol i agree with you alblancher -i mean i'm proud of the boy being he's a local boy and i live by the original Shed -but their bbq is alright and it'll make i turd but don't see me writing home about it


----------



## realtorterry (May 9, 2011)

I agree with you guy's. I didn't tune in for a personality contest. It barley has anything to do with smoking? How about taping a few teams prepping for a competition!! That would be interesting?


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

I ate Shed BBQ one time at a street fair in Pass Christian when they had a trailer set up.  I wasn't impressed but I do acknowledge that it was at a street fair and I judge it against what my friends and I can do.  Just goes to show you that so much of what makes a BBQ business successful is salesmanship and personality.


----------



## richoso1 (May 9, 2011)

Just for the record. the show aired again three hours later. I watched it from the start to the finish. Same conclusion, no need to watch it again.


----------



## miamirick (May 9, 2011)

looks like another bust,   i turned it off afer about thirty mins,  how can you have a comp where one team is ribs one is chicken one is short ribs and one is a salmon but they all have only about three hours to cook if you got fish you should win if you got short ribs how can you make em tender in three hours.  

Then judges have one bite?

Dave is making side dishes with his ribs but the judge can only have one bite, why is he making side dishes.   they all have different smokers and it is out in an open field so when it rains, (probably scheduled by producers) they all are out in the rain

Give me DDD anyday over that!


----------



## venture (May 9, 2011)

I watched it all the way through.  I was waiting for it to get better.  Now it has been deleted from my record list.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

